# Sizilien, liparische Inseln, was geht vom Boot  und wie?



## pike1984 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe gerade von meinem Cousin das einmalige Angebot bekommen, Ende September für eine Woche mit ihm und noch 8 andren mit einer Segelyacht die liparischen Inseln (nordöstlich von Sizilien) unsicher zu machen. Als eingefleischter Angler muss da natürlich auch der ein oder andre Angelversuch unternommen werden.
Ich habe zum Thema Sizilien schon ein bisschen was in der Suche gefunden, allerdings bezieht sich fast alles auf das scheinbar weniger vielversprechende Uferangeln.
Wer von euch kann mir aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, auf was und wie man in dieser Gegend vom Boot erfolgreich fischen kann? Wie schwer müsste mein Zeug ausgelegt sein, welche Köder würdet ihr fischen? Was sind so die größten Brocken, mit denen man rechnen muss? Tuts schweres Hechtzeug (Abu Ambassadeur 5501 C3 + Schleppknüppel will ich mir dieses Jahr eh noch fürs schwere Hechtschleppen zulegen)? Wie ist das mit der Mitnahme im Flugzeug?
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal ein wenig über eure Erfahrungen plaudern würdet.|wavey:

Gruß und allseits Petri Heil, Basti


----------



## Seatrout (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sizilien, liparische Inseln, was geht vom Boot  und wie?*

Moin,

also ich weiß ja nicht genau was ihr vorhabt und vor allem wie das schiff ausgestattet ist aber ich denke, dass du , meiner erfahrung nach, ruhig damit schleppen kannst.kleine wobbler (rapala) oder kleine oberflächenlures sind dort am fängigsten.

du musst realistisch mit fischen bis 5 kilo rechnen.Bonitos, Goldmakrelen oder Baracuda.

Klar jetzt kommen wieder welche, die sagen unter 50lbs gerät geht gar nicht,oder besser noch 80er.aber ich denke wenn du da ne woche rumschipperst ist die gefahr nicht sooo groß , dass du was großes drankriegst und da ihr 8 mann seit kannst du ja auch nicht alles aufs angeln einstellen,also hau die rute 50 meter weit raus und gut ist.

ne kurze 2 geteilte kriegt du mit glück auch im flieger mit,aber sonst muss du sportgepäck anmelden,kostet je nach gesellschaft ca.25€ pro strecke.

ich überführe ende august eine yacht von sizilien nach nord sardinien und werde wohl nen stop auf ustica einlegen,top jigging revier.also wenn ihr da langkommt ist das auch noch option,allerdings nur mit gutem echolot, sonst eher schwierig.

Hoffe ich konnte die ein bischen helfen,sonst frag noch genauer

Beste grüße


----------



## pike1984 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sizilien, liparische Inseln, was geht vom Boot  und wie?*

Hi Seatrout! Besten Dank erstmal für deine Antwort!
Das Boot wird waahrscheinlich eine Bavaria 51 sein. Werd mir halt 2 ordentliche Bootsrutenhalter mitnehmen, da das Teil denk ich nicht aufs Angeln ausgelegt sein wird. Wir werden immer aufm Boot schlafen und tagsüber denk ich sehr viel Strecke machen. Natürlich auch mal an land gehen, einen Vulkan besteigen und was halt so dazu gehört. Aber es dürfte genügend Zeit sein, in der die Köder im Wasser baumeln könnten...
Bonitos, Baracuda und Goldmakrelen um die 5 Kilo - wär auch schon eine feine Sache. |rolleyes
Wie tief empfiehlt es sich dort mit Wobblern zu schleppen? Ich denke, wenn das Boot so mit 8-9km/h unterwegs ist (mein Cousin meinte die Yacht macht je nach Wind im Schnitt so 5 Knoten)sollten die Köder schon ziemlich schwer sein und tief laufen, oder? Bzw. ist bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten das Schleppen überhaupt passabel möglich?


----------



## Klaus1234 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sizilien, liparische Inseln, was geht vom Boot  und wie?*

ich war vor 2 Jahren dort, habe aber nur vom Ufer aus geangelt (viele Kleinfische bis 15cm). Beim Schnorcheln sah ich auch nie grössere. 
Ich sah aber oft die Berufsfischer, die mit schönen Schwertfischen zum Hafen kamen (mit Netzen gefangen). 
Wenn so einer beissen sollte, dürfte es mit leichtem Gerät schwierig werden... An Board hatten sie auch noch Tune bis ca. 10kg und Goldmakrelen.
Viel Spass!
Klaus


----------



## pike1984 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sizilien, liparische Inseln, was geht vom Boot  und wie?*

Das könnt ja echt intressant werden. :q
Wie groß waren die Schwertfische? Ich denk, wenn da so ein 2-Meter-Bursche oder größer einsteigt geht schon ganz schön die Post ab.
Kann man Thune eigentlich besser mit Naturködern oder Wobblern fangen? Komm ich auch ohne Downrigger auf vielversprechende Tiefen?
Gerätetechnisch werd ich mit sowas in der Art aufrüsten:
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=43069
Der Preis ist okay und damit müsste sich schon auch was Größeres bezwingen lassen. Dazu kommt dann noch eine große Multi mit 30lb PowerPro. Meint ihr eine Abu der 6500er Klasse reicht (200m/40er Schnurfassung)?
Ihr seht, ich bin ein absoluter Salzwasser-Rookie und darum auch für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Klaus1234 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sizilien, liparische Inseln, was geht vom Boot  und wie?*

ich denke,sie waren 1,5-2m.
Auf Tune würde ich schleppen.


----------



## pike1984 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Sizilien, liparische Inseln, was geht vom Boot  und wie?*

So, endlich ist es soweit und wir stechen am Sonntag früh in See. 

Ich habe mir jetzt folgende Ausrüstung zusammengestellt, die den ein oder andren Fisch bringen soll. Wenn ihr Meinungen, Verbesserungen und Ergänzungen abgeben wollt, seid ihr dazu herzlich eingeladen. :q

Penn Overseas Sea Boat (20lb, 2,10m) -> zum Schleppen mit Wobblern und Blinkern und für größere Naturköder

Dazu entweder meine Abu C3 6501 oder mein Schnellschuss (gerade noch geordert), die DAM Qick Power Champion LS 231 (mit 570g wahrscheinlich für die Rute ein wenig überdimensioniert )
Auf der Abu ist 15lb Geflecht und auf die DAM kommt eine 45er Mono von Stren.

Zusätzlich nehme ich noch eine kurzgeteilte Spinnrute (hätte an die Bushwacker in 2,40m mit 40g gedacht) und eine Tele mit 60g (oder besser 90g??) mit. Dazu zwei Stationärrollen mit Mono und Geflecht. -> Spinnfischen und Grund/Posenfischen, wenn das Boot mal liegt.


An welches Zubehör muss ich noch denken? Was ist unerlässlich. Folgendes steht bis jetzt auf meiner Liste:

- diverse Bleie von 40 bis 200g und ein paar Posen
- Haken von Gr. 2-10 und welche in der 2/0er und 4/0er Klasse
- Wobbler und Blinker
- Minnow-Rigs (vom Onkel Gerlinger)
- Gaff
- Bauchgurt, falls wirklich mal was Großes einsteigt
- Bootsrutenhalter (+ evtl. Seil zum sichern)
- Stahlvorfach (ist zwingend nötig oder?)+Klemme, Hülsen,etc. + evtl 60er Hardmono (fliegt noch irgendwo rum)
- Arbeitshandschuhe für bissige und giftige Tierchen
- Messer, Knüppel etc.pp

Kleinkram und Naturköder wie Sardinen, Muscheln und Meereswürmer besorge ich mir vor Ort im Angelladen.

Für jeden Tipp rund ums Thema wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!#h

Region: Thyrrhenisches Meer, nördlich Sizilien, liparische Inseln
Zeit: letzte Septemberwoche


----------

